# Looking to emmigrate to Sicily with wife



## david1972 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and am looking to move to Sicily with my wife. I am an American citizen with Sicilian ancestry, (my grand parents from mother), my wife is Pakistani. The United States is refusing to give my wife a Visa because she is Pakistani and my experience has shown we are the victims of an agenda. Nonetheless, my wife and I have been married for 3 years now, no children but we have been unable to live together while we are waiting for the American Embassy to play games with us until our case expires. My wife's life is threatened daily in her country because people know she is married to me an American. The US Embassy in Pakistan is unsympathetic and rather cold to deal with. We have tried everything from lawyers to congressmen, to senators with zero results. At this point I'd have to say that the US my home, my land which I love has turned her back on me....well I mean the governement for the people, by the people can now dictate who I can be married to.

Our case expires on October 1, 2010 after which I would have to file again but am not sure if that would even work and it will take another 3 years. I am 38 years old and will be 41 if that were to happen. While I have read that America is now drifting into facsim as just urban myth I'd have to say that is true our borders are closing.

So what I am seeing if it is possible for me to move to Sicily with my wife who is currently living in Pakistan. Both of us are educated, she is an architect, I am in Investment management. Does anybody have any information or at least a point in the right direction?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I answered in the other thread.


----------

